# Google Slides won't project to tv



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

This is a bit of an obscure issue, but I use my iPhone to wirelessly project Google Slides to a tv via apple tv. I am able to get my phone to mirror and the slides will show up in preview mode. But when I choose to project/play an individual slide I just get the loading screen (on both phone and tv). I can tell this is an issue with Google Slides and/or how it plays on my phone, but can't figure it out. I hope someone can help.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

usingpc said:


> This is a bit of an obscure issue, but I use my iPhone to wirelessly project Google Slides to a tv via apple tv. I am able to get my phone to mirror and the slides will show up in preview mode. But when I choose to project/play an individual slide I just get the loading screen (on both phone and tv). I can tell this is an issue with Google Slides and/or how it plays on my phone, but can't figure it out. I hope someone can help.


Can anyone help???


----------

